# I can relate to almost every function... Please help me!



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

@xForgottenOne here are some questions for you. Please elaborate in your answers.


How important is it to be aware of the emotional mood of the group you are in?

You have been awarded the "Most important person on earth" award. What did you do to deserve the honour?

How often do you find yourself putting other people's needs before your own?

You are at a social event where you notice that one of the people is acting up. Does this bother you, why or why not? Do you feel the urge to do anything about it, why or why not?

Is it important to understand what makes people tick?

What do you like spending your time thinking about?

Is it ok to be flexible with your values to fit into a social group?

Do you recognize your own feelings easily or do you find it easier to recognize them by talking to others about it?

Do you prefer to come to a decision as soon as possible, or do you prefer to leave things undecided for as long as possible?

Is it important to adapt to the person that you are interacting with?

Do you usually take on the responsibility of helping people in a group to feel better?

What activity would energize you the most when you are feeling drained?

What activities do you find draining?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm surprised people are seeing so much ENFP. First off, it's not a good idea to type people based on how well you relate to their posts as a general rule. 

I think I saw a lot of Thinking. Where are you all seeing such focus on worth and meaningfulness? I definitely didn't see much Fi. As to Intuition/Sensation preference, it's hard to say. Thinking might be dominant for the OP. I honestly don't think you're an Introvert, either. But that's just my gut impression. 

That's what stood out to me most. I'd get a clearer picture for the functions with the newer questionnaire. This one isn't as good as the other which makes it easier to pick out Perceiving functions. Can you look at these pictures and write your thoughts about each? 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18373928122/in/explore-2015-06-02/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/keithmwilliams/18182327928/in/explore-2015-06-02/


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Julia Bell said:


> I'm surprised people are seeing so much ENFP. *First off, it's not a good idea to type people based on how well you relate to their posts as a general rule.
> *
> I think I saw a lot of Thinking. Where are you all seeing such focus on worth and meaningfulness? I definitely didn't see much Fi. As to Intuition/Sensation preference, it's hard to say. Thinking might be dominant for the OP. I honestly don't think you're an Introvert, either. But that's just my gut impression.
> 
> ...


I understand myself intimately; I know what it means to be an ENFP, thus, I know what to look for. That's how I'm typing, if that makes sense.

She has well-developed thinking, but does it come off strongly? No. Her F/T axis is much less clear than her N/S axis. She's just a very clear intuitive.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Julia Bell said:


> I'm surprised people are seeing so much ENFP. First off, it's not a good idea to type people based on how well you relate to their posts as a general rule.
> 
> I think I saw a lot of Thinking. Where are you all seeing such focus on worth and meaningfulness? I definitely didn't see much Fi. As to Intuition/Sensation preference, it's hard to say. Thinking might be dominant for the OP. I honestly don't think you're an Introvert, either. But that's just my gut impression.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I don't think we could see a lot of focus on worth and meaningfulness from the answers to questionnaire. 

Robert's questions...FI/FE, she's fi. Oh, and I see J/P questions as a waste


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> @TelepathicGoose Do you have any thoughts here?


Yes, sorry this is late. How may I be of use?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes, sorry this is late. How may I be of use?


XForgottenOne has been proposed as an ENFP, I was wondering your thoughts on that typing.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> XForgottenOne has been proposed as an ENFP, I was wondering your thoughts on that typing.


That actually seems quite likely. Definitely more than ISFJ. 

What are her thoughts on the matter?


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, I've missed a lot overnight... I think ENFP may be right, except from the fact that I'm like 99% sure I'm an introvert. Maybe I'm wrong about that, I'll answer your questions now:

*
How important is it to be aware of the emotional mood of the group you are in?*
Important. I'm very aware of the people around me, and I almost automatically adapt to their emotional mood. I try to say things that match this emotional mood. If a group is sad, I won't say things like "Yay! Let's go party!". I was thinking this may be very Fe-related.

*You have been awarded the "Most important person on earth" award. What did you do to deserve the honour?*
Probably because I came to a groundbreaking conclusion with my biochem research. Maybe I'd find a cure for cancer, idk. Or maybe I've volunteered a lot, but I don't think that will give me such an important award. Or I become president of the US. I've seriously considered going into politics, I used to love the debate team of my high school, which I've always been a dedicated member, and even leader of. Maybe if I change my mind in the coming years at college, and I transfer into a law school... But I don't think I'll make it that far, I'm not even a US citizen.

*How often do you find yourself putting other people's needs before your own?*
Not that often anymore, but I did do this a lot when I was a kid. I remember having this friend, who was kinda weird, and didn't have a lot of friends. We were best friends. So, after a few years, we grew apart a little, but I was still her best friend, she just wasn't mine anymore. I didn't like her anymore. We were too different, and she enjoyed things so much different from my hobbies... So I actually didn't want to see her anymore, but she'd been through a hard time and I felt like it was "inhuman" to let her down. So I visited her approx every two weeks, and I really hated those visits, but I was helping her.
*
You are at a social event where you notice that one of the people is acting up. Does this bother you, why or why not? Do you feel the urge to do anything about it, why or why not?* 
Yes, this probably annoys me. I strongly dislike people who act up, want to be in the center of attention and think of themselves as amazing. I don't know if I will do anything about this, I think this depends on the size of the social event. If there are a lot of people, I just go away from the acting up person, and chat with others. If it is a small event, it depends on how much I know the person. If it's a good friend, I'll tell them s/he is acting weird and if s/he could please stop. If I don't really know the person, I'm too shy to speak up to them.

*Is it important to understand what makes people tick?*
Even though I don't think it's necessarily important, I'm fascinated by this understanding though, especially in weird people. I am fascinated by serial killers, why are they like this? I used to watch a lot of crime series with my parents, and I was always the first one to find out who the killer was, and I mainly did this through their motives. Also, I felt like the series was "unfinished" if the why wasn't explained in the final episode.

*What do you like spending your time thinking about?*
A lot. I think about almost everything, but I mainly make short term future plans. When I'm biking home from college, I make a list in my head with things I got to do, and I organize those things into a time schedule. As soon as I get home, I have difficulties following this planning, I'd rather do the fun part first and the school part overnight. I used to procrastinate a lot in high school, but I don't anymore. My self-discipline has grown a lot I guess. 

*Is it ok to be flexible with your values to fit into a social group?*
Yes. Of course it's not ok to do things that really aren't in line with your values, but adapting a little wouldn't hurt anyone, would it?

*Do you recognize your own feelings easily or do you find it easier to recognize them by talking to others about it?*
Neither. I find it quite hard to recognize my own feelings, I think there is often more than two or three emotions present, mixing up to a complete new emotion I find hard to recognize. Also, talking about my feelings is a no go for me. I find it very hard to put my feelings into words, especially in person. I can write it down, but that usually takes me a long time, and I often don't have that time when there's another person waiting for me to say something. 
*
Do you prefer to come to a decision as soon as possible, or do you prefer to leave things undecided for as long as possible?*
Somewhere in between. I like to have a decision made, but I won't make my decision too soon. I want to observe the situation before I make my decision, but it also stresses me when I have to make last-minute decisions.

*Is it important to adapt to the person that you are interacting with?*
Yes, I think it is. I don't adapt to people my age, but I do adapt a lot to interact with younger children. It makes them like me very much.

*Do you usually take on the responsibility of helping people in a group to feel better?*
No. I'm not really helpful, and I will never help someone out of the blue. If they ask me to help them, I will. I do like teamwork though, like rebuilding a dorm room together. It makes me feel like we're a team, which is a good feeling to me.
*
What activity would energize you the most when you are feeling drained?*
I usually hang in my bed watching netflix and eating chocolate when I feel drained. If I'm drained, I can't get myself to physical or social activities, I just want to be alone and relax (this makes me think I'm introverted).

*What activities do you find draining?*
Activities in which I am with people I don't know well. I find myself adapting to those people a little too much, and that is draining. Also, when I don't know people well, I think too much before speaking. It is so draining for me, that I rather avoid those activities unless they take less than two hours.
@robert666 and everyone else, I hope my answers are helpful?


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

@Julia Bell, here are my picture analysis:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18373928122/in/explore-2015-06-02/
Okay, well. I see a guy and a woman, probably married, even though I can't spot a wedding ring. Maybe they're just partners, maybe relatives. The guy is smoking, and the woman seems to want to stop him. Why? Maybe it has just been on the radio that smoking is unhealthy? I remember that people didn't know that a long time ago, and according to how the people (especially the woman) look, I think this photo is old. It kind of makes me think of my own grandparents, my granddad was a heavy smoker too. I have never known his wife, so I don't know what her pov on smoking was, but nevermind. This is all I can think of, I'll go to the other picture now.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/keithmwilliams/18182327928/in/explore-2015-06-02/
I think this is really cute, how such a big eagle is watching over her kids. Is the eagle actually big? I've never seen one in my life, maybe they're not that big. I also notice the big difference in color between the mom and her kids, the mom's body is a lot darker while she has a white head, and the kids are just light gray everywhere. How high would the nest be located? The background is very blurry, so I can't really tell, but it seems like the nest is quite high. What if one of the birds would fall out? Would they be able to fly? I think it would be sad if they fall out that nest. According to the tree in the left, we're somewhere cold. How was it called again? Goddamn, I haven't had geography classes for nothing, right? I also notice the quality the nest has been build with. It doesn't seem really messy, and there's even a soft place in the middle. Oh, it was Taiga, right? D_c climate on the Köppen scale? Yes, I think we're in a taiga area. So maybe we're in Canada, Scandinavia or Russia? I've also tried to count the small birds, but that's hard. I think there are five or six, but I can't get my finger on it (is that even a correct idiom?). So, this was my analysis, all I want to add is that I love this picture.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Raawx said:


> Heh, heh. Do you want me to type you? Do you have "type me" threads up?


I've made a few in the past, but I'll make a new one tonight/tomorrow and make it as detailed as possible. I'd like to see what you recommend. ^^


@Raawx Made it!

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/568553-very-last-one-i-promise.html

Right now it only has one questionaire, but I'll add more after I return from walking with the dog. ^^


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, @xForgottenOne. I still fail to see the Ne that others are seeing so much of. In fact, when you looked at the two pictures you focused on exactly what was in the photos. This is that. This is there. It is this far away from that other thing. It looks like gathering from the information this is happening. 

That's not Intuition. It's some combo of Sensation + Thinking. I'm not so great at narrowing down, though. I'm better at picking out general things. @arkigos, everyone but me is seeing Ne+Fi here. Could I get another opinion? I trust your ability to type people more than mine. 

Also, OP. Can I ask why you see yourself as an Introvert?
@Raawx, there is no doubt in my mind you know yourself intimately. But we all do not know the OP intimately. And a general pattern I've noticed when people type based on how much they can relate (although not ALL the time) is that they end up typing based on similar behaviors, similar reactions, similar values. All of which can be influenced by upbringing and all sorts of things instead of focusing on how the other person is going about thinking during those things. 

Still, for all I know, you could be right. Those were just words of caution.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

@Julia Bell 
I think I'm introverted because I enjoy spending time alone, social situations sometimes drain me and I have difficulties talking about my feelings (not sure if that's introvert-related though)


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, should I fill another questionnaire? I think someone mentioned this one was old and not really good?


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

@xForgottenOne here are some more questions. As usual please elaborate in your answers.




> You have been awarded the "Most important person on earth" award. What did you do to deserve the honour?
> Probably because I came to a groundbreaking conclusion with my biochem research. Maybe I'd find a cure for cancer, idk. *Or maybe I've volunteered a lot*, but I don't think that will give me such an important award. Or I become president of the US. I've seriously considered going into politics, I used to love the debate team of my high school, which I've always been a dedicated member, and even leader of. Maybe if I change my mind in the coming years at college, and I transfer into a law school... But I don't think I'll make it that far, I'm not even a US citizen.


If you were to volunteer, what kind of volunteer work would you find most rewarding?



> You are at a social event where you notice that one of the people is acting up. Does this bother you, why or why not? Do you feel the urge to do anything about it, why or why not?
> Yes, this probably annoys me.* I strongly dislike people who act up, want to be in the center of attention and think of themselves as amazing.* I don't know if I will do anything about this, I think this depends on the size of the social event. If there are a lot of people, I just go away from the acting up person, and chat with others. If it is a small event, it depends on how much I know the person. If it's a good friend, I'll tell them s/he is acting weird and if s/he could please stop. If I don't really know the person, I'm too shy to speak up to them.


Why is it bad for someone in a social group to be the center of attention?



> Is it important to understand what makes people tick?
> Even though I don't think it's necessarily important, *I'm fascinated by this understanding* though, especially in weird people. I am fascinated by serial killers, why are they like this? I used to watch a lot of crime series with my parents, and I was always the first one to find out who the killer was, and I mainly did this through their motives. Also, I felt like the series was "unfinished" if the why wasn't explained in the final episode.


Would an understanding of people help you in accomplishing anything?



> Is it important to adapt to the person that you are interacting with?
> Yes, I think it is. I don't adapt to people my age, but I do adapt a lot to interact with younger children.* It makes them like me very much.*


Is it important to be liked by other people in general?



> Do you usually take on the responsibility of helping people in a group to feel better?
> No. I'm not really helpful, and I will never help someone out of the blue. If they ask me to help them, I will. *I do like teamwork though, like rebuilding a dorm room together.* It makes me feel like we're a team, which is a good feeling to me.


What is your highest priority when you are part of a team?



You say that you spend time trying to understand people and are fascinated by it. Are there other things that you are fascinated by and spend time trying to understand?

How energizing is it to spend time wondering about something that fascinates you?

What does your avatar picture mean to you?

Do you adjust your opinions depending on the social group that you are in?


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

xForgottenOne said:


> @_Julia Bell_
> I think I'm introverted because I enjoy spending time alone, social situations sometimes drain me and I have difficulties talking about my feelings (not sure if that's introvert-related though)


Thats more introverted feeling than it is introversion in general. Extraversion is a general disposition that works in congruence with outside, external factors. 

Mind you, ENFPs are the most introverted extraverts.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Raawx said:


> I understand myself intimately; I know what it means to be an ENFP, thus, I know what to look for. That's how I'm typing, if that makes sense.
> 
> She has well-developed thinking, but does it come off strongly? No. Her F/T axis is much less clear than her N/S axis. She's just a very clear intuitive.


I agree that her F/T axis is less clear. She is not vaguely an intuitive. She probably doesn't self-identify as one, even.



Julia Bell said:


> Thanks, @_xForgottenOne_. I still fail to see the Ne that others are seeing so much of. In fact, when you looked at the two pictures you focused on exactly what was in the photos. This is that. This is there. It is this far away from that other thing. It looks like gathering from the information this is happening.
> 
> That's not Intuition. It's some combo of Sensation + Thinking. I'm not so great at narrowing down, though. I'm better at picking out general things. @_arkigos_, everyone but me is seeing Ne+Fi here. Could I get another opinion? I trust your ability to type people more than mine.
> 
> ...


Reaction to photos was sensory, yes, but not devoid of whimsical thises and thats. There was Ne in the tone of it. I think that @_xForgottenOne_ is an Si-dom, for what it is worth. Probably an ISTJ but that Je is a little ambiguous, at least to me. 



dulcinea said:


> I could see ENFPs being a type that would be hard to type themselves, too, I imagine, because it seems like such an adaptable type.


I want to comment on this specifically. I agree that one would naturally think that ENFPs and ENTPs would take forever to type themselves and constantly change their minds. Based on our fairly stereotypical views of Ne, that would be the only natural assumption. However, it appears to be not the case at all. I have met maybe 6 ENFPs in my life, personally. The only ENFP that I have met on this forum whom I'd confidently say is, in fact, an ENFP, is @_Julia Bell_. That because I am pretty exacting and painfully careful in determining who I will use as a model of type. I have met probably the same number of ENTPs in my life, again, who I have vetted to the point where, after years of knowing and observing them, I have not changed my mind on them as I have so many others. 

All of these people found out their type basically on their own, quickly selected the correct type, and never seriously doubted it. It was obvious to them, and they ran with it. My wife is an ENFP, and was typed so at about the age of 11 by a friend of her fathers. She accepted the typing and when I met her she already knew her type. I actually doubted it and told her that her mindless fun-loving and active engaged lifestyle made me think she was an ESFP. She laughed at me. I think she said something along the lines of "don't worry, you'll figure it out. In the meantime, try not to make an ass of yourself." I eventually figured it out, though I may have at least once or twice made an ass of myself.

Anyway, that is fairly typical. I think that perhaps low-order Ne causes this. I've found that Ne-doms tend to be solid typers (usually correct, and with a good natural grasp of people) and this extends to themselves, who they quickly recognize as being what they are and proceed accordingly. 

This is just my experience, but I feel it is meaningful. INxPs less so but still in the same vein.



Raawx said:


> Mind you, ENFPs are the most introverted extraverts.


I don't think that is true. They tend to be less chatty, all things considered, than a Je-dom, and more seemingly detached... so perhaps on the whole they might come across that way, but I have seen some pretty damn extraverted ENFPs.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

arkigos said:


> I agree that her F/T axis is less clear. She is not vaguely an intuitive. She probably doesn't self-identify as one, even.
> 
> Reaction to photos was sensory, yes, but not devoid of whimsical thises and thats. There was Ne in the tone of it. I think that @_xForgottenOne_ is an Si-dom, for what it is worth. Probably an ISTJ but that Je is a little ambiguous, at least to me.


To be honest, I can see that. I might be confusing cognitive traits that I should be associated with Delta rather than just Ne-Fi.



> I want to comment on this specifically. I agree that one would naturally think that ENFPs and ENTPs would take forever to type themselves and constantly change their minds. Based on our fairly stereotypical views of Ne, that would be the only natural assumption. However, it appears to be not the case at all. I have met maybe 6 ENFPs in my life, personally. The only ENFP that I have met on this forum whom I'd confidently say is, in fact, an ENFP, is @_Julia Bell_. That because I am pretty exacting and painfully careful in determining who I will use as a model of type. I have met probably the same number of ENTPs in my life, again, who I have vetted to the point where, after years of knowing and observing them, I have not changed my mind on them as I have so many others.
> 
> All of these people found out their type basically on their own, quickly selected the correct type, and never seriously doubted it. It was obvious to them, and they ran with it. My wife is an ENFP, and was typed so at about the age of 11 by a friend of her fathers. She accepted the typing and when I met her she already knew her type. I actually doubted it and told her that her mindless fun-loving and active engaged lifestyle made me think she was an ESFP. She laughed at me. I think she said something along the lines of "don't worry, you'll figure it out. In the meantime, try not to make an ass of yourself." I eventually figured it out, though I may have at least once or twice made an ass of myself.
> 
> ...


I can understand that. In my case, I'm certain I'm an ENFP, though I know you believe that I'm not. For me, it had taken a while. I just had to familiarize myself with cognitive functions and typology itself in order to feel confident in my decision. I tend to do that in all decision making, tbh. I mean, I am P dom after all. I also needed to do a lot of self-analysis; something which I had previously been unaccustomed to before.



> I don't think that is true. They tend to be less chatty, all things considered, than a Je-dom, and more seemingly detached... so perhaps on the whole they might come across that way, but I have seen some pretty damn extraverted ENFPs.


True. Perhaps I'm thinking too much about myself; I am a 4, so I often feel as if I can come off as introvert.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks @arkigos. ^^ 

The story of your wife is amusing. I was pretty sure of my type too. I didn't ever truly doubt it. It was my fiction writing teacher in high school who made us all take MBTI tests. I hadn't heard of the theory before. And I remember thinking, "There is NO way a test can determine an individual's personality." I was thinking of all the different things that can influence a person. But I took it anyway, one of those free online not-super-accurate tests and got ENFP. And I was surprised at the description of it and the parts I could relate to - which are still the things I relate to now that I recognize as the core of what makes up the ENFP personality type. And of course I learned what this personality theory truly was. But it's as you say - I never doubted my typing. Even after I learned more about the functions, it was only Ne+Feeling that made sense.

I feel like people who read what I've written can see it more clearly, but face to face I'm sure I could be mistaken as an ESFP. 

Also, I'm much better at typing people face-to-face, so I always feel hesitant when I comment on Type Me threads. This was just one of those occasions where I absolutely couldn't see what people were suggesting. 

Yeah, I definitely didn't see dominant Ne. But I think Si makes sense. And I think Te is clearer to me than Fe. Maybe? But I don't know if I can back that up with anything substantial. 
@Raawx, I think it depends on who I'm with just how "Extroverted" I appear. I pretty consciously change the way I interact to get on the other person's level or communicate their way. And sometimes in situations I play more of an "observer" role, just content to see everything and wonder about it all. But I'm always surprised when people peg me as an Introvert.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I've read several questionnaires from @xForgottenOne, and she is an Si dom. I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds T/F unclear. I originally typed her as an ISFJ with heavy Ti as I thought she merged to the emotional states of people objectively, but her Thinking is beginning to come across as empirical (especially her analysis of the pictures). I don't know why she is so difficult. Si dom, anyway, and I think there are strong arguments for either Ti or Te.

@arkigos may find it interesting that I've considered why low order Ne has difficulties discovering their type. I used to buy into the whole "Ne has trouble discerning their type" thing because if Ne= considering all the possibilities then it would make sense they would be juggling a multitude of types.

That was until I noticed that Ne types were some of the most competent typers on the forum, and realized that Ne... especially dom Ne, does not juggle... it plays with something until the essence is captured, and then moves onto the next hair brain ideology. If Se is the stereotypical decisive go getter (which would entail another convo), then why wouldn't Ne be similarly conceptually decisive?

Juggling all of these "ideas" is more of a low order Ne thing. It's like something grips you... but there's some sort of stumbling block into fully grasping the concept, so you're falling short. Often with Si it's behavioral details that fills in the gap. "Well.... I had this emotional tantrum in front of everyone, so I am pretty sure I am a feeler, but then again I am interested in math so thinker? But... what about my interest in humanity?" and so on. A silly idea is not always easy to eschew, which is where low order Ne is trapped in a loop-de-doop. Concepts are more intrinsic to Ne, so they aren't as gripped with silly ideas. When Ne is unconscious, well, you get the idea... but you're not entirely sure, so you go down a rabbit hole and end up more confused than when you originally started.

For me I took the test in HS, got INFP, found the theory interesting, investigated, felt the dichotomies fit me well, related to the profiles, so that settled it. A friend told me I was probably INFJ and def not INFP... so I was confused. I noticed that some of the online profiles were written very broadly, sort of like astrology, so I was wondering if my sources were inadequate.I was realizing Ni sort of didn't fit and probs INFP, but all the contention I received from other people and the fact so many mistyped led me to find my true pure type. 

I then found this forum and some said Fi, some said Fe...so I gave up. I didn't come back for 3 years. I returned because I I decided... well, if I want to type people, maybe I should know my type. It was all the different theories that confused me, and having the difficulties to discern which was the most plausible. (and some other factors irrelevant to this theory).

I still do this sometimes.... I can see how a person can be applied to this or that type, and then maybe this and what about that... and down the rabbit hole I go. If I want to get to the heart of something, I will with effort, but if I'm not careful, what a maze.

I think @xtforgottenone is demonstrating this quite well.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Julia Bell said:


> Thanks [MENTION=47188]face to face I'm sure I could be mistaken as an ESFP..


I think what happens is if Ne is into some physical activity we assume Se... but if they're interested in the conceptual aspects, what the very thing they're doing represents, and what sort of non-existing things will play out, we realize it's not Se. In fact, Jung himself mentioned that his Ne clients would use the phrase "sensation" in their speech. Even Regina Spektor mentioned she likes being "in the moment" and all the lights and sounds of her stage shows... then you get to know them better and you realize the sensory thing was just a catalyst for that which cannot be physically experienced. 



Julia Bell said:


> think it depends on who I'm with just how "Extroverted" I appear. I pretty consciously change the way I interact to get on the other person's level or communicate their way. And sometimes in situations I play more of an "observer" role, just content to see everything and wonder about it all. But I'm always surprised when people peg me as an Introvert.


If Pe is less introverted than Je is a different story, but the observer role (which I'm wondering is where you could maybe look Se?) you take is pretty typical of Pe doms. Pe=engagement, whereas Je=evaluation... you don't receive much evaluation just kicking back and observing, haha, so I think Je is more prone to taking initiative, whereas if something engages Pe, they can kick back and thus appear introverted.

Also thank you for speaking up; I don't know where these typings were coming from either. Si dom was clear from the first post of the OP I read... and the stereotypes spouted in this thread suck. Good call.


----------

